
New Gene Tests Pose a Threat to Insurers - danso
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/05/12/health/new-gene-tests-pose-a-threat-to-insurers.html
======
basicplus2
In the long term i think new gene tests will pose a threat to every person
with a condition the insurers will not insure for.

I feel fairly confident that insurers will in the future at some time force
people to be tested for every test available if people want insurance against
any possible scenario.

So in the future I can see how the whole purpose of insurance being
undermined.. ie "everyone chips in together" to care for those few in need...

Whereas in the future I am sure people will only be able to get insurance
against deseases they are unlikely to ever get leaving the desperate few
sufferers without any care.

